
What's a software service you would pay for? - kyled
Let&#x27;s keep the service charges to $5, $25, and $100 a month.
======
tabtab
Maybe an alert system that monitors selected websites for certain content (key
words) or even lack of content, such as outages. RSS can potentially do this,
but you have to accept lots of content to filter it locally (client-side), and
its not portable. Have a smart-phone app, emails, and web-only interface as
options for receiving notices.

~~~
PaulHoule
I am working on something kinda-sorta like this, but I'm not so sure how to
productize it. I think the industry as a whole has been held back by the
"phone app" phenomenon because it discourages people from taking full
advantage of the power of PCs.

The trouble is that you have to have an "irrelevance model" and that may be
even more user specific than a relevance model. (For instance, anything about
Apple is in my irrelevance model for HN) The irrelevance model may be more
important than the relevance model because 99.9% of everything is junk, so the
problem of finding actionable "news" is like making glasses that let you look
at the sun.

~~~
tabtab
Good filters have both "include" words and "exclude" words. It could also have
something like Outlook's filtering "wizard" that allows fairly complex logic
trees. But one has to be careful to not get carried away early in a project.

